# Big Brakes??



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Anyone does this mod on their cruze?

I am thinking to get it done in near future, just wanted to know how big can we go on with 18" wheels without any problem?

Thanks


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I haven't seen any kits for the US Cruze - I'd suspect this may be a custom mix and match job.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

As far as I know, cruze can take up to 300 mm front discs easily under 16" wheels, now I am running 18's so I guess I can get upto 320 mm in there easily.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Seeing as you are in the UK I don't know if this helps but ZZP has a kit for the Cruze. I believe these are the front calipers from a early 2000's Camaro/Firebird (F-body). I had bought this kit from them for my Grand Prix that came with an adapter bracket to mount them. If you compare the two links you can see they are fairly similar.

ZZPerformance - 12" Front Brake kit #ZZ-12BRKSNC

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/aaz-18b4692/overview/make/pontiac/model/firebird/year/2001

They are a great upgrade as you are switching from your heavy cast single pot calipers, to an aluminum dual piston. More braking power with less static weight.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

ZZP has a kit with re-drilled rotors. Not sure if the bolt pattern in the UK is the same as in the US.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

UK bolt pattern is the same as long as it's the petrol version - 5x105. Diesel's globally are 5x115.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

I have the ZZP front kit on my Cruze, its decent.

If its just to look good, ZZP are cool, if its for hardcore braking like i do, you'll need other Discs and Pads.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

There are a few kits out there for the Gas Cruze 5x105. Ive seen Baer on the Tjin Cruze, and there is also a guy in here that has some custom fit willwoods. Brembo makes a GT kit for the Sonic, the rotors and calipers are the same as the Cruze, dont know why they dont have it listed for the Cruze. So there are a few options, there should be even more options for the 5x115 pattern. Its a little more common.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> There are a few kits out there for the Gas Cruze 5x105. Ive seen Baer on the Tjin Cruze, and there is also a guy in here that has some custom fit willwoods. Brembo makes a GT kit for the Sonic, the rotors and calipers are the same as the Cruze, dont know why they dont have it listed for the Cruze. So there are a few options, there should be even more options for the 5x115 pattern. Its a little more common.


I'm sorry will not pay $3,300 for front brake kit lol I will use the zzp kit and beef up the rotors and pads and add ATE Racing brake fluid.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I'm sorry will not pay $3,300 for front brake kit lol I will use the zzp kit and beef up the rotors and pads and add ATE Racing brake fluid.
> 
> Sent from my Droid


Yep, thats the best deal for upgraded brakes for the Cruze.

For those who want to see them, just click on my sig link.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

I am thinking of getting EBC ultimate discs (vented) 300mm in diameter and 26/24mm in thickness along with EBC Green Stuff brake pads


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Devilz said:


> I am thinking of getting EBC ultimate discs (vented) 300mm in diameter and 26/24mm in thickness along with EBC Green Stuff brake pads


If its for the ZZP kit, it depend on what you will do with your car.

Normal driving, Aggressive driving / Autocross or Lapping on a Racetrack ?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Now didn't someone say before the kit was okay but the brake pads really sucked?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Now didn't someone say before the kit was okay but the brake pads really sucked?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Poje said that but he also does hardcore lapping.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

as I am going for Stage 2 Tune which will produce upto 196 bhp and 440 Nm of torque, I need better stopping power than stock!!


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Devilz said:


> as I am going for Stage 2 Tune which will produce upto 196 bhp and 440 Nm of torque, I need better stopping power than stock!!


Thats a good way of thinking !

Well, the ZZP kit is ok for everything, except Lapping at a Racetrack and if you do that, then just change the Discs and Pads.

I would suggest you try the kit for a month b4 buying anything else.


----------

